
The Capitalist’s Dilemma - kjhughes
https://hbr.org/2014/06/the-capitalists-dilemma
======
SocksCanClose
What happens when you replace "Capitalist" with "Free Marketer's"?

>
> [http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=capitalist](http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=capitalist)

